# A Quick Update On Bella



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't quite believe its two weeks tomorrow since Bella's LP surgery, She is doing fantastic, her sutures have been removed and her wound is completely healed. I have reduced her medication to every other day. As far as Bella's concerned she dosen't think she's had anything done and is trying all the time to be her normal bouncy self so we are all exhausted watching her so she dosen't run, jump etc, she is walking on her leg with no apparent problems and the skipping seems to have completely resolved so fingers crossed we have a successful outcome. Going back for follow up X-Rays in two weeks time so we'l know for sure then but I think we're heading in the right direction, Thanks for all the good vibes guys when we were going for the surgery i'm sure it helped. x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great news!!! When Emmie and Zarita had their knee surguries I pretty much left them alone. The only problem was chewing on the incisions! They had to wear their soft collars. I blocked the stairs to upstairs, and let them use the 3-4 doggie stairs so they could get into/off the chair and couch. Both are fine. Good luck with Bella. Sue


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic news, well done Bella!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so glad that Bella is recovering well!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear Bella is doing so well....


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's great to hear she is doing so well! Keep up the healing Bella!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Lisa, I'm happy to hear all is well! 
Big kiss to Bella.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad shes back to her fun self


----------

